# some jars



## Digswithstick (May 8, 2008)

HI ALL ,some jars i have dug, left to right ,BALL MASON bottom 1T ,SURE SEAL bottom 3,BOYD PERFECT MASON bottom 3,BALL MASON weak strike on mason bottom 11  5 with 5 dots ,ATLAS MASON PATENT, MASON PATENT NOV. 30TH 1858 ground top, more pics to follow just wondering if there are any good ones,thanks for looking ,Digsws


----------



## Digswithstick (May 8, 2008)

weak strike mason


----------



## Digswithstick (May 8, 2008)

ground top bottom


----------



## Digswithstick (May 8, 2008)

more 2 on right are ground top,left to right BALL IDEAL, next 3 MASONS PATENTNOV. 30TH 1858,third one has hero cross, MASONS IMPROVED also has hero cross,bottoms next pic


----------



## Digswithstick (May 8, 2008)

bottoms


----------



## Digswithstick (May 8, 2008)

last pic,left to right,BALL PERFECT MASON 1 on bottom,BALL IDEAL 3on bottom,GENUINE BOYDS MASON 6 or 9 on bottom,HAZEL- ATLAS E Z SEAL, any good ones ? sorry such long post but need practice typing,and need shelf room thanks again ,Digsws


----------



## coreya (May 8, 2008)

Those are some nice finds, none worth a fortune but still nice. the ones I could make out look like as follows and are listed with redbook 9 numbers and are with intact lids and metal, less without; haxel-atlas #1227 15-20 , boyd mason #696 ? 25-30 , mason improved w cross # 1725 6-8 , masons pat w cross # 1939 4-6 and boyds perfect mason # 500 12-15 . the rest are 1-4 at most. Im sure someone else on this forum can give additional info. hope this helps


----------



## Digswithstick (May 8, 2008)

Hi Coreya ,thank you very much for info ,looks like i need more shelves hate to put any good ones in the barn, how many red books are there and where do you get them, thanks again info much  appreciated ,Digsws


----------



## coreya (May 9, 2008)

Hi diggs, redbook 10 is available at the following web site, Ive found it to be an excellent resourse in my jar addiction. good luck and when you get the book you will be amazed at what you stuck in the barn.

http://www.redbookjars.com/


----------



## bottlebuddy (May 16, 2008)

Hey Digsws, you can also get The Collector's Guide to Old Fruit Jars Red Book # 10 directly from the author, Douglas M. Leybourne Jr.  P.O. Box 5417 North Muskegon, MI. 49445. He charges $40. postage paid, or you can call him @ (231) 744-2003. I called him and we talked for a while, he is a very cool person and told me to call him anytime if I just wanted to talk jars or whatever. He will also autograph your book. This book is filled with a world of information, a must have for any antique fruit jar collector. {I also have RB#9}


----------



## Digswithstick (May 16, 2008)

CoreyA ,Bottlebuddy thanks for replies will get book soon,Digsws


----------

